# corpsing question



## Scarecrow

I corpsed a skull about 3 weeks ago using carpet glue and paper towels. I painted the carpet glue onto both sides of small paper towel pieces and applied them to the skull. I didn't apply any more glue once the paper towels were on the skull, not sure if I needed to or not. My problem is it seems like the skull still hasn't dried completely. It is still a little sticky 3 weeks later. Is this normal or did I apply it wrong. The carpet glue was for foam back carpet if that helps. any info would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## kprimm

You may be able to fix the sticky problem by covering your work back over with a thin layer of wood glue. I had a similar problem with a hand that i made using some glue i had never used before.(sorry cant remember the name). But had the issue of the hand being sticky or tacky for a long time after it should have been completely dried. I covered it all back over with a thin layer of wood glue and that took care of the problem. I then painted and sealed and it has been fine since.Not really sure why it happened in the first place with either of our cases.


----------



## Just Whisper

Carpet glue takes forever to dry, and frequently stays tacky...forever.


----------



## Monk

Just Whisper said:


> Carpet glue takes forever to dry, and frequently stays tacky...forever.


I try not to use carpet glue anymore for this very reason.


----------



## Devils Chariot

you cold try translucent powder makeup. i know that what you would use to take down the tackiness of latex appliances and keep them from sticking to themselves.

My other guess would be to seal it with some clear matte varnish, and just mist it in 3-4 times. That should "seal" but by not complete soaking it with spray, you leave some "holes" of the material to cure or dry out.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I looked for that translucent powder makeup and was never able to find it. I was looking at theatre supplies too.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I got mine from boneyard effects, and it's made by grafftobian (? spelling).

they just call it "face powder" 6oz for $5. A little goes along way. Graftobian might have better bulk prices, but I hate their webpage.

its here:

http://www.boneyardfx.com/products.htm

scroll down to the bottom.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks for the link Craig.
I tried carpet glue also an had the same results, sticky for ever. I just bit the bullet and got the latex. I like it so much better and it can be used with makeup projects too.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Bone Dancer said:


> Thanks for the link Craig.
> I tried carpet glue also an had the same results, sticky for ever. I just bit the bullet and got the latex. I like it so much better and it can be used with makeup projects too.


That's what I think too. I like the Prosaide (latex makeup adhesive) too, great medium for painting latex, just mix in the arcylic and go to town. Dust it or spray it with acrylic clear to take the tack off.


----------



## Scarecrow

Thank you all for the quick replies. I think on the first one I will try The wood glue idea from Kprimm and on the second one I have a jug of liquid latex I picked up a while back from Menards I may spread a few coats of that on the second one and see if that covers the stickiness. It should also help seal it

. Thanks again. This is a great place for info and feedback.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

you can dust the skull with baby powder as well.


----------



## Denhaunt

Corn starch works great and is cheap! Use a dry paint brush and just dust it. Shoud solve all of your problems in short order.


----------



## deathstaste

dust it with dust or dry dirt for that natural look


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

deathstaste said:


> dust it with dust or dry dirt for that natural look


ahhh, thinking outside of the skull...good idea deathtaste! lol


----------



## Revenant

I've used carpet latex but I don't like it and don't use it anymore. It's designed to be a sticky tacky glue, not a solid rubber. Just do like me and wait for Rob from Bodybagging to sell off his old latex every winter lol it's sometimes a bit thick and may have a few chunks but for corpsing it's ideal...the rougher the better anyway


----------



## monstermakerswife

I use carpet glue and papertowel to corpse out my skulls/bones also but you can't use just any carpet glue. You have to use the latex based indoor/outdoor adhesive. I let it cure for a 3-4 weeks and then use liquid brown shoe polish to stain it. It looks like dried up and shrunken skin. I have had great success with this. The only time I had a tackiness problem was when we got the wrong glue. We also used this method on plywood walls. It gives a really wierd texture to them


----------



## Sirius

I like to use latex paint for my corpses. It's much thinner than carpet glue, and not as stretchy as liquid latex once it dries. However it dries fast, can be tinted any color, will NEVER be tacky once it dries, and is cheap and easy to find. My local Big Lots carries it for $7 a gallon as of yesterday, and if you have a good relationship with your neighbors, chances are one of them has a few cans they'd like to get rid of anyway.

Instructions are the same as for liquid latex. If you need it thicker, it might help to gently heat small amounts while stirring in a pot or in its own container(only if it's an all-metal container). Just be sure you do the heating outside. Latex paint doesn't produce anything I would call fumes, and I seriously doubt it's toxic, but if you're not used to being around it, it can be stinky.

I hope this helps. If anyone needs any more info just give me a holler. Either I know, or I can find out, or I can fake it!


----------



## psyko99

I've thought about doing the same thing w/ latex paint. But there has to be a reason why people use carpet adhesive or liquid latex. Is is just the viscosity?


----------



## darkrosemanor

I'm using 'Henry 663' brand 'outdoor carpet adhesive' - you can get it at Lowe's for about $14 per gallon. It is designed to dry within 24 hours and water resistant in 3 days. I just used it to corpse a mache skull yesterday. I went out to test it and it is nearly 100% dry, still a little bit tacky, but not bad at all. Certainly not as bad as the other kinds I've tried that take 3 -4 weeks to dry and still remain _really_ tacky.

Psyko - I use carpet adhesive vs. liquid latex strictly because of the price difference. Liquid latex can get pretty expensive and I'm cheap.


----------



## Creeper

I use latex tub and tile caulk in a tube and it dries very quickly. Easy.


----------



## Sirius

psyko99 said:


> I've thought about doing the same thing w/ latex paint. But there has to be a reason why people use carpet adhesive or liquid latex. Is is just the viscosity?


That's what I'm thinking. For my first corpse I used the Skull and Bones method, with pantyhose for skin, and with on layer of paint, one could still detect the texture of the material. It wasn't a problem for me, but I think that liquid latex and carpet adhesive leave a smoother coating.

Also, liquid latex is quite pliable and stretchy when cured, and while the paint is flexible, it doesn't stretch. This has never interfered with my works, but I suppose for some methods it could be a hassle.

My first blucky has lasted three or four years now, and I add one or two each year. Each has latex paint for skin and coloring, and I'm quite happy with it, so it has my ringing endorsement. Remember, a little experimentation never hurts


----------



## Shadow Realm

we leave ours outside for days to dry before we stain or paint over the latex, it works well for us. It depends on the weather conditions to dry, sunny and windy days help it dry quicker.


----------



## Bascombe

Scarecrow said:


> I corpsed a skull about 3 weeks ago using carpet glue and paper towels. I painted the carpet glue onto both sides of small paper towel pieces and applied them to the skull. I didn't apply any more glue once the paper towels were on the skull, not sure if I needed to or not. My problem is it seems like the skull still hasn't dried completely. It is still a little sticky 3 weeks later. Is this normal or did I apply it wrong. The carpet glue was for foam back carpet if that helps. any info would be greatly appreciated thanks


I tried the carpet adhesive on a blucky skull and a hard plastic skull mask when I first started doing this, and I found the same problem. I doesn't dry in a reasonable amount of time and in addition it leaves a horrible solvent smell that after three years has not gone away. I can't use the mask on a live human until it does.

I now use a vinyl mastic for my corpsing which dries rapidly, cures quickly and leaves no lingering odor. I'm a theatre props guy and found these products in my paint shop. They work well and don't have the negatives associated with the carpet adhesive.

Jaxsan 600
Vi-Cryl

I believe they may be a little more spendy than the carpet adhesive (alright, I know they are) but the results are worth it to me.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Henry 663 brand outdoor carpet adhesive is the stuff I use, very little tackiness and when stained (a nice walnut for that been buried awhile look) it drys out very nicely!


----------



## Wakis

I used carpet glue this past week for the first time, it was still tacky after a few days, so I used cheap flat black spray paint from Wal-Mart, it seemed to work


----------



## susan from creepy hollow

if you try the carpet adhesive ONLY buy the Henry brand! no other kind dries!


----------

